# Favorite Dutch Oven Recipes



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking to imporove my Dutch Oven skills. I have a couple recipies that I have tried and have worked but i want to try some new ones. Anybody have one they like or know a good website with Dutch Oven recipies?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 has a few. Maybe he'll chime in.
o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.lodgemfg.com/outdoor-recipes.asp
I have tried many recipes and only one recipe has really been worth writing home about; it is this one http://www.dutchovendude.com/recipe.asp?a=1345
Combine that with homemade ice cream and you are set!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a website i use http://papadutch.home.comcast.net/~papa ... ecipes.htm he has some really good recipes on there. Dutch ovens are usually pretty forgiving and easy to do. IMO  Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My favorite Dutch Oven


----------



## venetis (Jun 4, 2011)

*Chicken Stew*

This is a favorite of Troop 801 in Brea, California. Scoutmaster Gary Sanui and I have had a lot of fun playing around with this one. You can convert it into a beef stew by using beef cubes browned in hot oil and all cream of mushroom and cream of celery soup.

Ingredients:

* 2-3 pounds of chicken boneless, skinless chicken thighs (or breasts) cut into 1 inch cubes.
* 6 potatoes, peeled and cut into 1 inch or smaller cubes.
* 1-2 brown or yellow onions, chopped.
* 1 small package of baby carrots or chopped carrots.
* 3 small cans of cream of chicken soup
* 2 small cans of cream of celery soup (cream of mushroom soup can be used here if everyone likes mushrooms)
* 1 package of mushrooms, cleaned (optional)
* 1 teaspoon minced garlic
* Salt and Pepper, (and your favorite stew seasonings - bay leaf, sage, rosemary, etc.) Note added 8/14/00: If you can find Campbell's Cream of Chicken Soup with Herbs, it makes the most awesome stew and you don't have to add the seasonings.

Preparation:

* Dump all the ingredients in the Dutch oven and mix together. Be careful not to tear the foil lining.

Cooking:

* Cooks in about 1 - 1.5 hours. Test the potatoes to see if they are done. Carrots usually stay somewhat crunchy.

Serving:

* Spoon on plate and serve with biscuits or over pasta noodles.


----------

